# Vet at La Mailleraye .....Highly recommended



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

We've just returned from our autumn break in France and would like to thank the person who posted details of the vet in La Mailleraye sur Seine Nr Rouen. 

We made a telephone appointment and although the receptionist has only a little English, that with our little French gave us no problems at all. 

The vet comes from their other practice in Bourg Achard and speaks excellent English. He was really friendly, efficient and courteous. 

The charge: 15 euros. Excellent value for Woody our 30kg Golden Retriever. ( We supplied the Drontal tablet).

We stayed overnight on the Aire, which is a short walk from the Vets for 5 euros (From the 1st November it will be free of charge over winter which will make a visit to this Vet even more good value for money). Plenty of other parking available if you are 'just passing through'.

I know Keith has these details already and no doubt will publish them on his next updated Vets List. 

We have over the years paid anything between 22 euros - 56 euros for this service so I just wanted to bring this Vet to your attention again as I feel his extremely fair price should be supported.

Cabinet Veterinaire, Rue de la Republique, 76940 La Mailleraye sur Seine

Opening Times
Mon - Friday - 08.45 - 12.30hrs and 3pm - 7pm
Saturday - 09.00 - 1200hrs
Tel No: 02.35.05.37.67

One thing I didn't ask at the time, but wish I had, was what the cost would be if we hadn't supplied the Drontal. Perhaps one of you out there can answer that.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Are the details ok - or not?


----------

